# baby international travel document



## Sandy1984126 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello all,

Thanks for all your help and advice, now I get my permit. 

I am planing to take my 12 month baby for her first international trip, I have a few concern about her traveling paper.

My baby is born in South Africa ,so she is automatic South Africa citizen. But I am Dutch. so I applied Dutch passport for her. Do I still have to apply for a South Africa passport for her ? if not, what document do I use for her to re-enter the country?

thanks again !


----------

